# My IBS Story



## Natalie628 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to this group and wanted to share my story. I'm a 26 year old female and I've had IBS for the past 10 years. I have IBS-A alternating between episodes of constipation and diarrhea. I usually go 1 to 2 weeks (sometimes more) without having a bowel movement or I'm having random diarrhea attacks out of nowhere. It all started off with horrible stomach pains and cramps after eating certain foods (started out with lettuce). I would have these terrible cramps where I couldn't even stand up for about an hour. It felt hard to breathe during these attacks. Then, I'd usually get diarrhea and feel back to normal within an hour or 2. I've been able to manage it pretty well by avoiding trigger foods. Recently, however, things have gotten 100 times worse and I feel like I can't even eat my "safe" foods anymore. Since about a year ago, I have had more erratic episodes of diarrhea for no apparent cause (even when I'm eating my bland, safe foods), constant belching usually at night that can last for hours, stomach pain (almost ALWAYS lower left side and now radiating to my lower left side of my back), bloating to the point I look pregnant, and a general feeling of being "out of it." Tests that I've had consist of: bloodwork, abdominal ultrasound, CT Scan, HIDA scan with contrast, H. Pylori bacteria test, tested for celiacs, and a colonoscopy and endoscopy (which I had a year ago). All tests came back normal. I prefer more natural approaches to treating my IBS rather than just medication..partly because I'm struggling to figure out if there is an effective medication for IBS Alternating type. Doctors told me I shouldn't take medicine for one symptom since it will just trigger the other. I started taking Phillips Colon Health Probiotics which have helped some. But then, I'll still get the attacks. I've tried peppermint tea but that ended up causing me cramps. I try to eat at a regular schedule, eating something every 3 hours. If I don't I usually feel nauseous and my stomach feels like it's burning. I also try to eat smaller portions, more frequently throughout the day. I cannot eat vegetables to save my life and fruits are starting to be concerning as well. The foods I tolerate best are toast, pasta, pretzels, white potatoes, rice cereals, applesauce, baked or grilled chicken breasts, and turkey. I've also tried to eat low FODMAP foods and tried eliminating gluten, but that didn't last too long as I was not seeing results and was already tested for celiacs. I'm at a loss. Any suggestions for my situation would be helpful!! I've been having to call off work a lot when I have these attacks which seem to keep lasting longer and longer and I'm losing so much money due to this IBS  Any helpful hints or things that have worked for you guys would be truly appreciated!!!!! Especially for IBS-A!! THANKS!


----------



## L21444 (Nov 21, 2014)

My husband has IBS_A. Low-FODMAPS are not restricting wheat because of Celiac Disease. It has helped him but is not a cure. He eats a small amount of Gluton now. Monash University sells a booklet for $15 Australian that explains the diet. They also have an App to download. You need to study the diet and understand why they eliminate certain foods. Some lactose is permitted on the diet although he is lactose intolerant. You can also sign up to be on their email mailing list. I think there can be Psychological factors. I hope you find a solution and improve.


----------



## lareine (May 7, 2017)

Did you try the low FODMAPs diet effectively? Learn more here: https://casadesante.com/pages/fodmap-diet-101


----------



## Nikkibee (May 12, 2017)

Hi Natalie, it's great you have had a lot of tests to rule out other conditions. I have similar issues/symptoms to you. One thing that I discovered was that I pushed for stool tests to rule out bugs because not all routine colonoscopies look for d fragilis or blastocystis which are quite common, but cause IBS symptoms in some people. I had the blasto bug. Look at the stories on bagbugs.org for more information. If you test positive, follow the advice on bagbugs.org as well for a proper treatment as the standard treatment given is not that effective and herbal treatments don't work on those bugs. All the best. N.


----------



## Natalie628 (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you all for the advice! I will definitely look more into the FODMAP diet and bagbugs.org!


----------

